# Delicate nobby and surrounds



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all I spend 10 days camping at delicate nobby after newyears. and I have never taken a kayak up there before









have fished off beach and rock and have fed us well. anyone know the area, know of any risky problem areas. I know its gunna be beach launch and returns but hopefully the swell will allow acess. otherwise limeburner, killick creeks and the maria river will get a shake
super exited to be taking the yak, it was there I came across my first yakker with a bagfull. the next year im paddling around with a surfski and a backpack.
now im equiped with a weapom of mass fish destruction( bag limited)

be up ther from around 12 of jan 
say gday if your around


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought this was going to be another veet thread.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

hey mate
i kinda got the impreassion the area was fished out.
spent a bit of time at big hill and delicate nobby fishing off the rocks, and caught zip.

however who knows??

always wanted to paddle my kayak around a few of the rocky headlands chasing kings.

btw some people that go there on holidays think of it as a secret spot. so becareful who you mention it to that you were talking about it on a fishing forum. however the holidays do get stinkingly crowded around there.
i used to know the ranger who was screwing my flatmate at the time.
a big "large" sheila with two border collies thats always there.

i planted some mango seeds in the bushes one year, if they are growing please let me know.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks soggy
;-) 
Ive been going up there for more than 20 years. always manage a decent feed. got some monster bream and drummer off delicate and heaps of tailor off racecourse
lost a few monster fish as well

secret spot, bloody unlikely just about everyone in newcastle knows the area. there are some spots around that are secret and i wont divulge them. also we dont buy bait we catch it. we do a lot better that way.
yes im keen to get out beyond the heads a bit, im thinking of doing runs from bighill back to delicate or racecourse back to delicate. get the wife to drop me up at these spots and trolley it back to camping grounds, landing on northenn side of delicate nobby


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

2 things 
northerlies and redweed

mate got 2 soapies on CUNGI off the rocks 
nice and cool on the coast whilst the state burnt

did catch a flathead in the creek at hathead at midday in 3 feet of water so i was happy with that


----------

